

Mozilla puts Firefox on a memory diet - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/102815-mozilla-puts-firefox-on-a-memory-diet

======
windle
As a bunch of other people in the comments have noted, Firefox can take a huge
amount of memory, the one thing they also have in common.... is the Firebug
extension. It should come as no surprise to them then that Firefox is not
actually leaking the memory... Firebug is. A quick Google search for "Firebug
memory leak" will lead to multiple examples of _massive_ Firebug memory leaks.

It's a bummer that Firefox gets the blame for Firebug's memory leaks. If
people would like to avoid that, the best thing would be to use Firefox's
multiple profile feature so that they activate/install Firebug in a Developer
profile, and keep their general browsing profile without Firebug. It's rather
amazing just how much, and how fast Firebug can leak memory as using a
separate profile will make abundantly clear.

[http://lifehacker.com/5481213/master-multiple-firefox-
profil...](http://lifehacker.com/5481213/master-multiple-firefox-profiles-for-
more-productive-browsing)

~~~
emp_
Browsers are platforms, wouldn't be the same to blame Firefox lack of
developer environment?

~~~
windle
Good point, I forgot to mention that Firefox is expanding the developer tools
it comes with:

[http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/08/16/new-tools-in-
mozilla...](http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/08/16/new-tools-in-mozilla-
firefox-help-developers-drive-the-web-forward/)

Also, it hasn't landed in Nightly yet, but there's some really slick dev tools
that are being built into Firefox:

[http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/07/tilt-visualize-your-web-
pag...](http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/07/tilt-visualize-your-web-page-in-3d/)

There's some nice CSS and Javascript tools coming too, but I can't seem to
find any URL's on them at the moment.

------
acqq
Already discussed and with more information:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3183270>

------
crikli
They should have done this three years ago, before Google's better, faster,
less leaky browser started to gain traction.

~~~
phaylon
You know, I wish I could see that. But I can use Firefox regularly with 80+
tabs without any hitch. Chromium starts getting unresponsive somewhere between
10 and 30 depending on the content.

~~~
crikli
You're not the first person that's said that; what's your setup?

I've had consistent memory problems on WinXP, Win7, and OSX, all of them
muscled up machines, especially when using JS intensive apps or leveraging
Krumo (yes, I'm a PHP programmer, but I promise I can code, breathe and drool
at the same time).

Edit: I do use Firebug, so I'm loading up JS resource usage.

~~~
phaylon
It's a 2GHz Core Duo laptop, 2GB memory. Currently running Ubuntu 11.10. I
just restarted yesterday and am already back at 45 tabs. The only thing that
can bring it down is the Twitter UI, but that doesn't seem to need many tabs
to get there. Extension-wise it's not too much, Adblock, NoScript, Tab Mix
Plus, InstantFox, QuickRestart, and Firebug as well.

I can see Firefox eating more Memory than I'd like, but it's not much of an
issue. Chromium seemed to be more clogging the CPU, which I find worse since
this is a laptop and thus Firefox keeps the whole thing cooler.

I think the answer to the question of whether to use Chrome or Firefox is
heavily dependent on use-cases.

~~~
drats
<http://mobile.twitter.com/> saved me from having to quit using Twitter. The
main UI can't even scroll smoothly on my i5 cpu with gigs of free RAM running
Chrome.

~~~
phaylon
That's brilliant, thank you.

------
orthecreedence
I hate to say it, but everybody is LEAVING firefox already because of this.
Closing it and restarting every hour got old. Even with the latest versions it
does this.

The fact that they keep claiming "it's a feature!!" is what made me the most
angry. Firefox is now useless to me as a web browser, I use it only in limited
cases for web development. Chrome has completely replaced it.

"Oh but it's your add-ons." No, it's not. Even disabling my add-ons and
starting with a new profile Firefox eventually consumes more and more memory.
"Well that's what happens because it's saving history." Ok, force restart it.
It will open all the same tabs, each with the same amount of history for that
tab...5% of the memory usage of before restarting it.

The thing is a bloated beast. I really do hope they fix it. I loved firefox
when I used to use it, but it's not very useful to me as it is (firebug or
not).

------
zuppy
They said the same thing when 7 came out... I'm on 8 and it still eats 1.2GB+
of RAM out of 4 at the end of the day. I'm still using it only because of
Firebug.

~~~
sp332
I've got a dozen addons, and I keep gmail, to-do list etc. open all day long.
I've had it open for several days now with at least 10 tabs open and it's
using less than 0.5 GB out of 8. What's your usage that gets it over 1 GB?

Also, what can you do with Firebug that you can't do with Chrome's
"inspector"?

~~~
zuppy
Usually I keep in tabs Google Reader, Facebook (not always on), Gmail,
sometimes Groove Shark plus many random sites (maybe ~25 tabs).

...as with extensions: AdBlock Plus, Download Statusbar, Flashblock, iReader,
Live Http Headers and TinEye.

I just took this screenshot of the task manager:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2311018/temp/shot.jpg>

I honestly don't remember what I don't like about web inspector, I've tried it
a while ago and I couldn't do all the things I wanted. Maybe I'll give it
another shot sometimes.

edit: my biggest issue with chrome was that for few years you couldn't see the
source code of a page sent through a post request:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=523> They say it's fixed
now, maybe it is...

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I find flash sites seem to be the big problem, if I have flash block on then
the same sites don't cause the same slow down.

This on Kubuntu 11.10 with FF7 (which FF I'm finding more responsive than
previous versions).

------
scottshea
Massive Happy Dance

------
_badlogin
Too little, too late. I switched to Chrome a year ago.

